# vivarium lock



## scottinnes (May 23, 2011)

just bought a vivarium lock any ideas how to install it cause im rather puzzled :lol2:


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

What lock have you got? If it's a sliding glass door lock its pretty hard to explain with just words. The lock slides onto the inner peice of glass, with the screw inside the viv. You then tighten the screw so the lock is sturdy and put in the other piece of glass in. Then you put the piece the key goes on and whammo, locked.

Thats a really c**p explanation, so here is a pic of the lock installed http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ty4qcgk-kgrhgoh-cyejlll8jjfbkivpbl1-g-_35.jpg


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

if its anything like mine it won't fit. i have one, and the gap between the glass just isn't wide enough to acomodate the lock, and allow me to slide the lock barrell on. even after me modifying it at work


----------

